# Canon g12 settings



## emolina (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello, 
I recently purchased a canon g12 and haven't had the time to master it, any suggestions on a website with helpful tips or excellent settings y'all have found?


----------



## fokker (Jun 9, 2012)

Folks around here have a saying: "RTFM".

I'll let you figure that one out on your own, but your owners manual can help you with all your camera-related inquiries. If you don't have a manual download one online, and in case something is not in the manual then google has access to the sum total of human knowledge on photography. Good luck.


----------



## emolina (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes I've RTFM but being a beginner I use the suggested settings, in the appropriate way and it seems the "auto" setting always comes out better than the specific setting. I will just have to play with it and see what works for me.


----------



## fokker (Jun 9, 2012)

There is really no such thing as the 'right settings', it's more a case of understanding what the settings do and adjusting them to suit the type of shot you want to take.

I'd suggest you start by learning:
-What ISO is, how to change it, and the situations in which you would use a high or a low ISO
-What aperture is, how to change it and how it relates to exposure and depth of field
-What shutter speed, how to change it and how different speeds affect moving subjects.

Once you learn about those three basics you can begin to get a feel for what setting is appropriate in a given situation.


----------



## emolina (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------

